# Destin jetty



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if the jetty is open for fishing? I drove by today and the gate at the bridge was closed.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Eglin has closed access to the west jetty. Cannot park on either side of 98 on the west end of the destin bridge anymore.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Why did they close it, and can you park down the road and fish it or the bridge?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

They say it wasn't safe because all of the crowds and boat traffic from crab Island. They also stated that people driving dangerously along 98 as they found parking places. My understanding is that it is closed entirely right now, but I could be wrong. They have done this a few times over the years. IMO if the base commander had been worried more about airplanes instead of boats maybe we wouldn't have lost 250 million dollars worth of aircraft due to the crashes at Eglin last week.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I'm stationed at Duke Field, we were told its closed due to the traffic mess it causes and the fact that people pile in there so thick (social distancing). It's also a location that technically requires a pass to legally use and 99% of the ppl don't obtain the permit.

You can park at the public beach access on gulf drive and walk out to the East jetty tho.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you need any permit to park/fish on the east side?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

SirRedMan said:


> Do you need any permit to park/fish on the east side?


Nope, just a fishing license


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys, one last thing does the public beach open/close or can you fish any time, on the east side


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I'm not 100% positive but I think it's full throttle now...i know for the past couple weeks ive seen ppl on the beach/jetties at sunrise and after sunset and LEO was not messing with them


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks again guys I think I’m gonna hit it up in the morning


----------



## egrabi1 (Dec 11, 2021)

any updates on this closure? can jetty still be accessed by long walk from princess beach?
thanks


----------



## Goat1252002 (Apr 11, 2021)

It’s closed most likely permanently… made the walk from princess beach a few weeks ago. It’s a shorter walk to the east Jetty. Park at O’Steen Beach access 320 Gulf Shore Dr, Destin, FL 32541 you have to pay for parking tho


----------



## egrabi1 (Dec 11, 2021)

goat,
when you made the walk from princess were you able to fish around the jetty or is it fenced off? i will check out east side too.
thanks for the reply


----------



## Goat1252002 (Apr 11, 2021)

The beach and jetty is open. the only closure is from the NCO club to the Destin bridge for parking..


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I've made the walk out the west jetty a couple of times from Princess Beach. It's a haul--there are some portions that are pretty easy walking, but there are some are a real pain to climb over with rods and a backpack. The east jetty from O'Steen is pretty easy, and I fish that quite a bit. I've also had good luck off the finger jetty catching bluefish and pompano at certain times.


----------

